# building 5 by 9 table



## geyerpd (Nov 8, 2016)

I am searching for instructions/videos on how to build a 5 by foot train table.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

It's a fairly easy thing to build a 5X9 layout table.

Use 10 foot 1X4s to make a frame that would have 
two cross members in addition to the two ends.

Screw together, in an L shape, two 1x4s of the length
needed for the height you prefer, 4 of these would
be your main legs. Mine is 38" from
floor to bottom of top plywood. These would fit in
the 4 corners, held by bolts (so you can easily dismantle)
These would also act to strengthen
the frame. A single 1X4 could be used mid way on
both side for additional support. You might consider
adjustable 'feet' to make leveling easier.

Drill holes in the two cross members for running
electric cables.

Use 3 ply plywood for the top and your choice
of foam thickness to go on that.

Use only screws and bolts for the assembly
never any nails.

Don


----------



## geyerpd (Nov 8, 2016)

*Thanks*

Thank you Don. Videos of constructing 4 by 8 (I still have not found a 5 by 9 video) made the task look intimidating to me. They used glues and foam and a dozen tools. You make it sound like something I can handle.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

You can totally handle it!

If you've got a hand saw, and a drill.. that's really all you need.


You can use the foam if you like, but it's totally not necessary.

We use the foam as base for carving terrain features. Like, if you want a river on your layout, its much easier to carve down into the foam, instead of trying to build the rest of the layout UP above the river.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

One suggested addition to DonR's excellent directions.

I would add 1x2 diagonal supports on both sides of each corner (screwed in). This will make your table much more stable. I did this to my 4x8 layout. I have accidentally run into the corner of my layout, and the table (and the train cars) do not wiggle at all. The supports only need to be about 1 1/2 feet long. They do not need to reach to the floor -- which would hinder your access to the underside of the layout.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

If you can get an old ping pong table that would be 5x9.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Gramps said:


> If you can get an old ping pong table that would be 5x9.


That would replace the plywood. But you still would have to build the frame. Ping-pong table supports are far too shaky to use as model railroad supports


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

geyerpd said:


> Thank you Don. Videos of constructing 4 by 8 (I still have not found a 5 by 9 video) made the task look intimidating to me. They used glues and foam and a dozen tools. You make it sound like something I can handle.


There isn't any essential difference between the two. Measure the side and end beams, and any cross members,a foot longer. Sounds overly simple, but that's about it.

You can definitely handle it. What kind of tools do you have? Basic hand tools, or some power tools? Hand tools work fine; it will go a lot faster and be less tiring with power tools.

Don's plan would definitely work. I would say you could use 1x3 lumber for the cross members, and if you don't want to make L girders, simply use 2x4's for the legs.

Add the braces as MtRR75 suggested. If you don't care how pretty it is, you can use scraps from your other cuts of lumber instead. If you miter each end to opposing 45 degree angles (think a long trapezoid), you can line the braces up nicely with the other edges.

Large sheets of plywood can be tricky to saw. If cost is no object, have the lumber yard cut 4 sheets into 4 pieces of 2.5'x4.5'. A lot of waste, but you can use it for something else later. Otherwise, cut two 4x4.5' rectangles, and rip the rest into 1' wide strips to piece the rest together. The lumber yard may charge you a little bit for this, but it's much easier than doing it yourself unless you have a panel saw, a big table saw, or an edge guide for your circular saw. Add an additional cross member under each plywood joint. I would recommend at least 3 cross members in any case.

Think positive, and good luck!


----------

